# Newtown Irish Mist (William)



## Liviibryant (30 September 2015)

Hi there, I have recently taken a horse of full loan and would hopefully like to buy him at some point... Providing I get a bit more information on him. I have googled his name and had a couple things come up but was wondering if anyone has ever heard of him or seen him before. 

So from what I have already found out...

His name used to be William, it is now Jake...I'm not too sure when it was changed. He is 16.1, I have no idea what breed he is, he looks like a warm blood type, but could be wrong and I believe he has an Irish background.

The reasons I am wanting to find out more about him is because from what I've been told he has had an operation on his back, for what reason I am unsure, but he also has something tube like in his throat. 

I know this is very vage, but any information would be great. It seems to be a very big puzzle I'm trying to put together 

Thanks


----------



## Doris68 (30 September 2015)

If it's the same horse, he's an Irish Sport Horse by Closeau.  Possibly on SJI ridden by Annette McMullon.  He was advertised for sale on Horsemart.  May not be him, but worth looking a little more closely via Google.  Good luck!


----------



## be positive (30 September 2015)

He is Irish and you should have an ISH passport with him as his breeding is known, he is by Clouseau  a tb stallion out of a mare called Golds Cross  info here  http://breeding.horsesportireland.ie/ViewInfo.aspx?RegAn=4556606

He has not been registered BS and has no winnings in Ireland possibly due to whatever he has required doing to his back, KS surgery seems likely, the tube in his throat is usually done to aid breathing, is it a metal cuff around an open hole? if so it is very unusual to see nowadays and is more commonly associated with racehorses, known as a tracheostomy if you want to look it up.

If you plan to buy him I would suggest you get him vetted if you do not have access to his full veterinary history, you may find getting him insured without exclusions rather difficult, he may be a LOU horse if he has not managed to fulfill the obvious potential he showed when he was in the SJ yard a few years ago.


----------

